# Georgia Gumbo Recipe Take A Look And Tell Me What You Think



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

:help:I recently found this recipe(I thought I lost it years ago) and looking to cook it up this weekend. I tried it about 12yrs ago and from what I remember it was good. This will be the first time cooking it myself and hope my taste buds where not lying at that time. So I am looking to see what you guys think and if you agree then please feel to copy one for yourself. I am uncertain on a few ingredents, should I cut the amount of salt. Hot sauce would you use Trappey's Red Devil Cayenne Pepper Sauce. I look foward to your suggestions and comments. Thanks 2coolers!!!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

i would peel shrimp and devein, then add to gumbo about 45 mins-1 hr before serving. Cook roux longer...aleast a copper penny color and maybe longer.Didn't see anything about celery? about a cup will do. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

waterwolf said:


> i would peel shrimp and devein, then add to gumbo about 45 mins-1 hr before serving. Cook roux longer...aleast a copper penny color and maybe longer.Didn't see anything about celery? about a cup will do. GOOD LUCK!


Would you cut the green onions out or combine with celery? Now for the roux, copper penny color.. I guess that it adds to a bit more flavor or thickness. Oh and would a cast iron skillet be better for this. Thanks


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

The thing about Gumbo is that 100 people will give a 100 different ways of making it and most of them are pretty dang good. Here's my 2 cents.

I would omit the 2 tsp. if salt and replace it with two more tsp. of zatarain's creole seasoning - instead of ham I prefer sliced smoked sausage - Since I'm not a fan of a real "tomatoey" gumbo I would only use 1 can of tomatoes and instead of regular tomatoes I would use stewed diced tomatoes and a couple of teaspoons of knorr chicken boullion for a little extra flavor - 3 or 4 drops of la. hot sauce won't add a thing to the gumbo, use a teaspoon or more - I don't add my shrimp until the last 20-30 minutes of cooking - a few squirts of worchestershire while cooking is not a bad idea either....


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Green onions add very good flavor..i use about 6 bunches because the cook down so much unlike a white or yellow onion. The onion/bell pepper/celery mixture is referred to as the "Holy Trinity" by our neighbors in Louisiana. Check out a web site called the (Southern Gumbo Trails) it has lots of good ideas. And after you get to a certain point in preparing a roux (depends on heat and length of cook time) its starts to loose it's thicking ability...its more of a flavor thing..what Mick R said about the worchestershire sauce not being a bad idea, I also add it to my gumbo...Good Luck


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Gumbo Trails Link*

if this dosen't work just do a search .http://www.southerngumbotrail.com/introduction.shtml
Read: Oral Histories


----------



## Bluwave1 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Gumbo*

In New Orleans we peel shrimp and cook the heads and shells to make a stock. Use this instead of water in the recipe. Makes a world of difference .Then add shrimp last when cooking. Bon Appetit...


----------



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

Bluwave1 said:


> In New Orleans we peel shrimp and cook the heads and shells to make a stock. Use this instead of water in the recipe. Makes a world of difference .Then add shrimp last when cooking. Bon Appetit...


 Consider it DONE!! Thanks


----------



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

GWMERCER said:


> View attachment 457206


Ya it hit the spot!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks goooood


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks reaaaaaal GOOD! C'est Bon !


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

1:1 ratio flour to oil for roux, if you want to use bacon grease fine


cook till desired color then add the pre-chopped veget. trinity of
white onion/celery/bell pepper, this stops the roux from cooking darker

add chopped gr onion/parsley /shrimp/fish near the end about 1/2 hour out, they will be plenty done


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> 1:1 ratio flour to oil for roux, if you want to use bacon grease fine
> 
> cook till desired color then add the pre-chopped veget. trinity of
> white onion/celery/bell pepper, this stops the roux from cooking darker
> ...


This, and I would leave out the tomatoes... just my preference.


----------

